# Cubierta de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas



## Ornitorrinco

¿Cómo se llama la cubierta de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas?

Es decir, lo que aparece de color rojizo en la siguiente imagen:
Clic aquí para ver la imagen

Gracias.


----------



## emm1366

Lona.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que depende del material del que esté hecho; puede ser de plástico, de tela plastificada, de lona o de gabardina.


----------



## 0scar

Se llama *cubierta.*


----------



## Pinairun

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagen:Parts_of_an_Umbrella.svg

Curiosamente, en las partes de un paraguas, no aparece el nombre que buscas, solo las del armazón.
Yo siempre la he conocido como "la tela del paraguas".

Saludos


----------



## tamakun

0scar said:


> Se llama *cubierta.*


 En mi paìs le decimos  "el forro".  Con afecto


----------



## piraña utria

tamakun said:


> En mi paìs le decimos "el forro". Con afecto


 
Hola Tamakún:

¿Cuál es tu país, para precisar dónde se usa? Aunque adivino por el nombre del "paquito" (historieta) que es México

No sé si a todos les suena también "toldo" con ese sentido. Sé que el DRAE no ayuda, pero es muy común (así sea equívoco) por estos lares, sobre todo en áreas rurales.

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Hola Tamakún:
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu país, para precisar dónde se usa? Aunque adivino por el nombre del "paquito" (historieta) que es México
> 
> No sé si a todos les suena también "toldo" con ese sentido. Sé que el DRAE no ayuda, pero es muy común (así sea equívoco) por estos lares, sobre todo en áreas rurales.
> 
> Saludos,


 
En México "toldos" son carpas intaladas para algún propósito específico, y no creo que nadie asocie el nombre con los forros/cubiertas de las sombrillas.


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> En México "toldos" son carpas intaladas para algún propósito específico, y no creo que nadie asocie el nombre con los forros/cubiertas de las sombrillas.


 
Hola Mirx:

Veo por la red que no somos los únicos que asociamos "toldos" a "paraguas" (coloca las dos palabras en Google).

Saludos,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Confirmo lo ya dicho por *Pina*: en la Península decimos la *tela *del paraguas.


----------



## swift

Se le llama "tela impermeable". Al menos, así aparece en el diccionario *Le Visuel*.

Nunca asociaría "toldo" a la tela del paraguas, ya que de este lado del Charco un toldo es, entre otras cosas esto. En Costa Rica, también se llama toldo a los mosquiteros.


----------



## 0scar

Yo creo que este hilo trata no de como le decimos los simples mortales a la tela del paragüas, sino como le dice el gremio de paragüeros a esa parte de un paragüas. Yo busqué y lo único que encontré es _cobertura_.


----------



## swift

0scar said:


> Yo creo que este hilo trata no de como le decimos los simples mortales a la tela del paragüas, sino como le dice el gremio de paragüeros a esa parte de un paragüas. Yo busqué y lo único que encontré es _cobertura_.



Curiosa opinión la suya, 0scar. Yo creía que los paragüeros también pertenecían al común de los mortales.

¿Podría citar la fuente en que halló "cobertura"?

Yo consulté un diccionario especializado, y es por ello que sostengo que el nombre que recibe es *tela impermeable*.


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> ...es por ello que sostengo que el nombre que recibe es *tela impermeable*.


 
Tela impermeable es genericamente toda aquella tela que no deja que penetren los líquidos. No es específica del paraguas. 
Y no sabes la cantidad de sombrillas que no son impermeables. 

Es por ello que pienso que deberías dejar de sostenerlo. 

Coincido con *0scar* en cubierta. No deja de tener cierta lógica que lo que cubre el armazón sea la cubierta. Aunque también se trate de una palabra genérica. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## swift

ErOtto said:


> Tela impermeable es gen*é*ricamente toda aquella tela que no deja que penetren los líquidos. No es específica del paraguas.
> Y no sabes la cantidad de sombrillas que no son impermeables.



Jamás he dicho lo contrario. Simplemente, el tejido con que se resguarda uno del agua, es una tela impermeable.



ErOtto said:


> Coincido con *0scar* en cubierta. No deja de tener cierta lógica que lo que cubre el armazón sea la cubierta. Aunque también se trate de una palabra genérica.



Así que propones preferir el uso de un término general al de otro término general. Interesante.


----------



## piraña utria

swift said:


> Se le llama "tela impermeable". Al menos, así aparece en el diccionario *Le Visuel*.
> 
> Nunca asociaría "toldo" a la tela del paraguas, ya que de este lado del Charco un toldo es esto. En Costa Rica, también se llama toldo a los mosquiteros.


 
*Hola:*
*“Toldo” tiene esta acepción:*
(Del fr. ant. y dialect. _tialt_, _taud_, alcázar, espacio entre el palo mayor y la popa, voz de or. germ.; cf. neerl. medio _telt_, a. al. ant. _zëlt_, nórd. _tjald_, tienda).
*1. *m. Pabellón o cubierta de tela que se tiende para hacer sombra.


Y “paraguas” tiene la siguiente:

1. m. Utensilio portátil para resguardarse de la lluvia, compuesto de un eje y un varillaje cubierto de tela que puede extenderse o plegarse (fuente DRAE. Subrayas nuestras).


Es gramaticalmente impecable señalar tanto “cubierta” como “toldo” para designar el material que se coloca encima del paraguas.


Pienso, con todo el respeto, que generalizas, sin razón, a Latinoamérica con tu apunte.


Ahora bien, un término como “tela impermeable” que es el que propones, no es más ni menos genérico que “toldo” y “cubierta” .

Saludos,


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> ...Simplemente, el tejido con que se resguarda uno del agua, es una tela impermeable.


 
Pero en la sobrilla no me protejo del agua, si no del sol. 



swift said:


> Así que propones preferir el uso de un término general al de otro término general. Interesante.


 
Precisamente por eso... porque el que pregunta habla de la "*Cubierta* de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas". A falta de un término técnico específico, prefiero el general que más se ajuste... y tela impermeable no lo es.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Pinairun

ErOtto said:


> Pero en la sobrilla no me protejo del agua, si no del sol.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisamente por eso... porque el que pregunta habla de la "*Cubierta* de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas". A falta de un término técnico específico, prefiero el general que más se ajuste... y tela impermeable no lo es.
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
No sé si esto podría servir de ayuda.

http://patentados.com/invento/dispositivo-para-fijacion-del-varillaje-a-las-telas-de-paraguas.html

DISPOSITIVO PARA FIJACION DEL VARILLAJE A LAS *TELAS* DE PARAGUAS.
Resumen: Dispositivo para fijación del varillaje a las *telas* de paraguas, caracterizado esencialmente por el hecho de estar constituido por una grapa rectangular da bordas extremos dentados, cuya grapa cabalga sobra la sección de la varilla, clavando sus bordes dentados en la costura de unión de las piezas que forman parte integrante de la *tela* del paraguas y constituyendo un nexo de unión entre la varilla y la *tela*.

 Saludos


----------



## swift

piraña utria said:


> Es gramaticalmente impecable señalar tanto “cubierta” como “toldo” para designar el material que se coloca encima del paraguas.



Lo mismo puede decirse de "tela impermeable".



piraña utria said:


> Pienso, con todo el respeto, que generalizas, sin razón, a Latinoamérica con tu apunte.



Nunca he afirmado que "toldo" remita al mismo objeto en todos los países de habla hispana. Simplemente anoté el uso que se da al término en Costa Rica, e hice personal el comentario al hablar en primera persona.




piraña utria said:


> Ahora bien, un término como “tela impermeable” que es el que propones, no es más ni menos genérico que “toldo” y “cubierta” .



Estoy de acuerdo, y es algo que ya he mencionado. Quisiera recordarles que en el primer mensaje se pregunta por la tela que cubre los paraguas *o* sombrillas, es por eso que "tela impermeable" está justificado: porque se aplica a los paraguas.



ErOtto said:


> Pero *con* la so*m*brilla no me protejo del agua, *sino* del sol.



Brillante comentario.



ErOtto said:


> el que pregunta habla de la "*Cubierta* de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas". A falta de un término técnico específico, prefiero el general que más se ajuste... y tela impermeable no lo es.



Tela impermeable es un término específico. Otra cosa sería hablar de tela, en general.

Saludos cordiales,

swift


----------



## ErOtto

Pinairun said:


> No sé si esto podría servir de ayuda.
> 
> DISPOSITIVO PARA FIJACION DEL VARILLAJE A LAS *TELAS* DE PARAGUAS.


 
¿Y si la *cubieta* es plástica? 
¿Y si hablamos de sombrillas en vez de paraguas? 

Tela es, evidentemente, una acepción válida. Tela impermeable, evidentemente, también... siempre que sea impermeable.

Pero, ¿responde a la pregunta? Sigo pensando que no.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## swift

ErOtto said:


> ¿Y si la *cubieta* es plástica?



Simple: no deja de ser tela, así como el poliéster es una tela.


----------



## pejeman

Yo no sé como se pueda llamar en las alturas olímpicas o en las bajezas terrenas, pero la "copa" del paraguas o de la sombrilla no me disgusta.

Tampoco la hoja y hojas.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

pejeman said:


> Yo no sé como se pueda llamar en las alturas olímpicas o en las bajezas terrenas, pero la "copa" del paraguas o de la sombrilla no me disgusta.
> 
> Saludos.



Es una buena opción, bastante metonímica por cierto. Sin embargo, me da la impresión de que la "copa" solo es copa si está sostenida por el varillaje; no estoy seguro de que se pueda comprar "copas" de paraguas (o sombrillas) en las tiendas de textiles.


----------



## Jellby

Puestos a hacer símiles, los paraguas y sombrillas se parecen a las setas... y la parte superior, ancha de las setas se llama sombrero (no confundir con el "hongo" que es un tipo de sombero ). Pero el "sombrero" de un paraguas sería la tela con las varillas, todo menos el mango y el mástil.


----------



## Xiroi

ErOtto said:


> ¿Y si la *cubieta* es plástica?
> ¿Y si hablamos de sombrillas en vez de paraguas?


Aunque sea plástica se podrá llamar tela. Los tejidos sintéticos en el fondo son plástico (hilado y tejido) y se les sigue llamando tela. 

Y si es sombrilla, lo mismo.

Swift: no había leído tu respuesta, perdona. No quería repetir lo mismo.


----------



## pejeman

swift said:


> Es una buena opción, bastante metonímica por cierto. Sin embargo, me da la impresión de que la "copa" solo es copa si está sostenida por el varillaje; no estoy seguro de que se pueda comprar "copas" de paraguas (o sombrillas) en las tiendas de textiles.


 
No haría falta. Con lo baratos que salen los paraguas y sombrillas chinos, pasando la lluvia o metiéndose el sol, los puedes botar a la basura, sin tener que ir a buscar repuesto alguno para la cubierta, copa u hojas,


----------



## bb008

Hola

Si hablamos de tela puede utilizarse muchas para sombrillas y paraguas, plástico, nylon, lona, incluso seda, por supuesto todas con algún proceso que las haga impermeables y resistentes al sol, al viento y a la lluvia.

Ahora si nos referimos a la forma convexa dada por la tela, se podría usar la cubierta, toldo o cobertura, como lo han sugerido.


----------



## piraña utria

swift said:


> Nunca asociaría "toldo" a la tela del paraguas, *ya que de este lado del Charco un toldo es **esto**.* En Costa Rica, también se llama toldo a los mosquiteros.


 
Hola Swift:

Disculpa, pero me pareció muy claro que cuando anotabas, como razón de tu propia opinión obvio, "que al otro lado del Charco" un toldo es tal o cual cosa, estabas adhiriendo a esta última posición. 

Bueno, si no es así, ¿qué significa, en otras palabras, esa acotación? Más allá de lo que pienses, que sin ninguna duda lo adviertes antes, lo que quedó plasmado en lo que subrayé es unívoco. Bueno, a menos que "Charco" tenga un alcance distinto al Oceano Atlántico.

Saludos,


----------



## 0scar

¿Y si la _cubierta _es de papel?. Hay sombrillas cuya "tela" es papel.
Hasta ahora lo mejor es _cubierta_, hasta que aparezca un fabricante de partes de paragüas que lo confirme o niegue.


----------



## 0scar

@swift 
Estoy convencido, papel y telas es lo mismo y mi mamá es virgen.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Eso significa que 0scar es Dios y todo lo que diga es cierto.

A mí me gusta más cubierta que tela.


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> Tal vez has omitido la definición de tela


 
Y quizá estés sacando de contexto el tema de la tela... ya que si es de plástico, no es una tela. El plástico se inyecta, no se teje.

Volviendo a la pregunta... "Cubierta de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas". Lo que se pregunta es sobre como denominar a la parte superior del paraguas / la sombrilla... lo que se encuentra por encima del varillaje. Y como yo lo entiendo, busca un término técnico... que ninguno de nosotros ha sido capaz de encontrar.

Esto no significa que todas las demás opciones (seta, cubierta, toldo, lona, copa, etc.), incluida tela, son perfectamente válidas.

Asi que, ¿que os parece si nos dejamos de discutir sobre si tela es o no es una palabra válida, y nos centramos de nuevo en la pregunta?

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## 0scar

Como que nadie ha sido capaz de encontrar, !que falta de fe! 
Es _cubierta_ y patentado ¡coño!

http://patentados.com/invento/metodo-para-formar-la-cubierta-de-un-paraguas.html


----------



## swift

ErOtto said:


> Y quizá estés sacando de contexto el tema de la tela... ya que si es de plástico, no es una tela. El plástico se inyecta, no se teje.



Yo no me he salido del tema inicial, que figura en el título de este hilo de discusión: *cubierta de tela de los paraguas o las sombrillas*. Estoy seguro: no soy yo a quien se debe señalar por haber agotado la discusión.

Pinairun ya había hallado esa página, 0scar. De hecho, transcribió el "resumen" que allí aparece.

P.D. Me parece que hacen falta algunas tildes en tu mensaje, ErOtto.


----------



## Arual85

¡Menuda discusión que tienen montada! 
Yo siempre lo he llamado "tela impermeable", cuando se refiere a un paraguas, y "cubierta de tela" para una sombrilla, aunque la verdad es que no se usan mucho ninguna de las dos. ¿Quién se dedica a dar tantos detalles de su paraguas o su sombrilla?

Un saludo a todos, 

Arual85


----------



## Pinairun

*paraguas**.*



*1. *m. Utensilio portátil para resguardarse de la lluvia, compuesto de un eje y un varillaje cubierto de *tela* que puede extenderse o plegarse.

¿Pero qué es lo que encuentran en contra de la tan reñida tela?



Un saludo y que haya paz.

Se me había olvidado citar el DRAE.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Habiendo contestado tela borré mi mensaje por entender que estaba preguntando por el conjunto de piezas que componen -pa' decirlo a lo bruto- la parte de arriba del paraguas. Me gustan varias de las que he leído pero "mi pollo" es cubierta.
Saludos

Nota: me sumo al pedido de Pinairun y agrego que si alguno desayunó milanesa de tigre, que mejor se dé una ducha fría.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pinairun said:


> *paraguas**.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Utensilio portátil para resguardarse de la lluvia, compuesto de un eje y un varillaje cubierto de *tela* que puede extenderse o plegarse.
> 
> ¿Pero qué es lo que encuentran en contra de la tan reñida tela?
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo y que haya paz.
> 
> Se me había olvidado citar el DRAE.


 
Pero es que si ves el artículo enmendado, dice:

*paraguas**.*


*1. *m. Utensilio portátil para resguardarse de la lluvia, compuesto de un eje y de un varillaje cubierto *de tela u otro material*, que puede extenderse y plegarse.


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pero es que si ves el artículo enmendado, dice:
> 
> *paraguas**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Utensilio portátil para resguardarse de la lluvia, compuesto de un eje y de un varillaje cubierto *de tela u otro material*, que puede extenderse y plegarse.


 

¡Bien hecho! A mí se me pasó.
Pero me parece que el fondo de la cuestión no cambia.

Antes se decía "la tela del paraguas" porque eran de tela.
Ahora los hay también de plástico, _plexiglás_, etc.

Pues tendremos que decir: el plástico del paraguas, el _plexiglás_ del paraguas, etc., cuando sean de esos materiales.

Creo que sería lo más normal ¿No os parece?

Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## pejeman

Para que ssiga la chorcha: propongo el baldaquín o el dosel del paraguas.

Saludos.


----------



## Xiroi

ErOtto said:


> ya que si es de plástico, no es una tela. El plástico se inyecta, no se teje.


Claro que se teje. Se hace hilos y luego se tejen. Las prendas sintéticas con aspecto de lana, raso, etc son tejidas, no inyectadas. Y los tejidos sintéticos, en el fondo son plástico.

Sea plástico (es verdad que hay paraguas de plástico inyectado además de los de tejido sintético) o el material que sea creo que tela es el término más habitual. Aunque la RAE no lo recoge creo que tela en cuanto a los paraguas se usa de manera similar a la acepción seis. Esa película que se crea sobre un líquido tampoco está tejida ni es de material textil y se le llama tela (o telilla) sin ningún problema por similitud.


*6. *f. Nata que crían algunos líquidos.


----------

